# Succession!



## NekujaK (Oct 27, 2021)

Now that the 3rd season is underway, I'm once again reminded how much I love the theme song and the overall concept of the score. Nothing else out there quite like it. Love the show, love the music.

I'm sure many of you have already seen this, but in case you haven't, composer Nicholas Britell explains how the theme song and score came together.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 27, 2021)

Such a great series and beautiful score!


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 28, 2021)

I love Britell from Big Short to If Beale Street could talk. What a range.


----------

